# Burstner bulbs



## Simon1613 (Aug 29, 2018)

I have recently purchased a burstner i681 and are about to take her to France. The headlights are spots and not UK standard on the 2004 model. I have looked at the headlight converters and they seem to big. Do I need to change my bulbs are because they are a German make are they compatible in France? Any advice please. simon


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Is it a U.K. registered vehicle! If so the headlamps WILL be U.K. compliant.

See your other post on the same subject for into about headlamp beam alignment.

Andy


----------

